# [RISOLTO] mono 1.2.5 e compilatore vb

## DevOne

Ciao a tutti,

ho installato mono, ma non trovo nessun riferimento al compilatore per visual basic .net!!

L'unico file che ho trovato è "mbas" appartenente ad una precedente versione di mono, e comunque

non è funzionante perchè nell'eseguirlo, dice che non esiste l'assembly /..../mbas.exe

Come posso risolvere il problema?

Grazie a tutti per la disponibilità

Gianni

----------

## Onip

provato ad installare dev-lang/mono-basic?

----------

## DevOne

 *Onip wrote:*   

> provato ad installare dev-lang/mono-basic?

 

Non so devo controllare...

non è una dipendenza che si porta da solo?

----------

## magowiz

 *DevOne wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   provato ad installare dev-lang/mono-basic? 
> 
> Non so devo controllare...
> 
> non è una dipendenza che si porta da solo?

 

non credo. ho mono installato con le use flag X e ntpl abilitate (non ce ne sono altre) e mono-basic non è installato.

----------

## DevOne

In effetti, se provo ad installare mono-basic (che forse implementa il compilatore visual basic, ma quello vecchio)

mi chiede di fare il downgrade di mono, dalla versione 1.2.5 alla 1.2.4 (che conferma quanto scritto sopra).

Quindi, come è possibile? (anche perchè nella versione mono per windows, vbnc è presente e funzionante!)

----------

## magowiz

prova a smascherare la versione di mono-basic corrispondente a quella di mono installata.

----------

## DevOne

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> prova a smascherare la versione di mono-basic corrispondente a quella di mono installata.

 

Ma la cosa cmq non mi torna.

Cioè, ho mono 1.2.5 stabile e poi dovrei avere il compilatore vb non stabile?!

Cioè il compilatore c sharp penso sia già incluso in mono, perchè quello vb non dovrebbe essere presente??

----------

## magowiz

 *DevOne wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   prova a smascherare la versione di mono-basic corrispondente a quella di mono installata. 
> 
> Ma la cosa cmq non mi torna.
> 
> Cioè, ho mono 1.2.5 stabile e poi dovrei avere il compilatore vb non stabile?!
> ...

 

in realtà credo che i pacchetti seguano dei test separati, quindi può essere che una versione di mono diventi stabile ma un suo corrispettivo plugin non lo sia. Infatti se guardi nell'ebuild di mono-basic-1.2.5 troverai :

```
RDEPEND="=dev-lang/mono-${PV}*"

```

che significa che quel particolare componente ha bisogno della STESSA versione di mono per girare, quindi mono-basic-1.2.5 con mono-1.2.5, mono-basic-1.2.4 con mono-1.2.4.

----------

## DevOne

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> che significa che quel particolare componente ha bisogno della STESSA versione di mono per girare, quindi mono-basic-1.2.5 con mono-1.2.5, mono-basic-1.2.4 con mono-1.2.4.

 

Eh capisco....

ma a questo punto, se devo smascherare mono-basic-1.2.5, mi smaschero direttamente mono-1.2.6

almeno così posso usufruire delle migliorie!

Devo provare in ogni caso...

----------

## magowiz

 *DevOne wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   che significa che quel particolare componente ha bisogno della STESSA versione di mono per girare, quindi mono-basic-1.2.5 con mono-1.2.5, mono-basic-1.2.4 con mono-1.2.4. 
> 
> Eh capisco....
> 
> ma a questo punto, se devo smascherare mono-basic-1.2.5, mi smaschero direttamente mono-1.2.6
> ...

 

c'è stato un periodo in cui usavo praticamente solo versioni testing di mono, non ho mai avuto problemi. Comunque effettivamente se vuoi essere aggiornato ti conviene smascherare il testing (magari in maniera definitiva con "dev-lang/mono ~x86" ) poi comunque dovrai smascherare anche il corrispettivo mono-basic.

----------

## DevOne

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> c'è stato un periodo in cui usavo praticamente solo versioni testing di mono, non ho mai avuto problemi. Comunque effettivamente se vuoi essere aggiornato ti conviene smascherare il testing (magari in maniera definitiva con "dev-lang/mono ~x86" ) poi comunque dovrai smascherare anche il corrispettivo mono-basic.

 

Il problema è che ora ho mono-1.2.6, ma mono-basic è rimasto alla versione 1.2.4 e quindi mi vuole fare il downgrade di mono

1.2.6 alla versione 1.2.4!!!

Ma non è possibile che per usare il compilatore vb, devo fare tutto questo!?

----------

## magowiz

 *DevOne wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   c'è stato un periodo in cui usavo praticamente solo versioni testing di mono, non ho mai avuto problemi. Comunque effettivamente se vuoi essere aggiornato ti conviene smascherare il testing (magari in maniera definitiva con "dev-lang/mono ~x86" ) poi comunque dovrai smascherare anche il corrispettivo mono-basic. 
> 
> Il problema è che ora ho mono-1.2.6, ma mono-basic è rimasto alla versione 1.2.4 e quindi mi vuole fare il downgrade di mono
> 
> 1.2.6 alla versione 1.2.4!!!
> ...

 

è normale che sia così perchè non hai ancora smascherato mono-basic , devi fare anche :

```
echo "dev-lang/mono-basic ~x86">>/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

dovresti comunque dare un'occhiata a questa sezione dell'handbook : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

----------

## DevOne

Ok ho risolto, avevo dimenticato di smascherare il pacchetto!

Ok adesso tutto apposto.

Grazie

Ciao

----------

